# Inline Muzzleloaders



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

Okay, I'm not trying to start anything and I know this is a touchy subject for some purists.  But I really want to get an inline for my first blackpowder gun. So I'm looking for recommendations. What do you like, what do you use, and why?

I'm small, only 4'11", female, small framed and short arms so availability in a youth model is plus. I think I want a 50 caliber. I know Rossi makes a youth model inline muzzleloader in that caliber. Any thoughts on Rossi's "miniloader" ? 

TIA.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

Lawbag said:


> Okay, I'm not trying to start anything and I know this is a touchy subject for some purists.  But I really want to get an inline for my first blackpowder gun. So I'm looking for recommendations. What do you like, what do you use, and why?
> 
> I'm small, only 4'11", female, small framed and short arms so availability in a youth model is plus. I think I want a 50 caliber. I know Rossi makes a youth model inline muzzleloader in that caliber. Any thoughts on Rossi's "miniloader" ?
> 
> TIA.


The issue with the Rossi youth model is that it is light weight and will kick you pretty good! I have a Knight .50 Revolution spent time shooting it today and at 75 yards it was right on the money. Stay with a well known manufacture it is true you get what you pay for.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I have owned and shot many different ML's, and I like the Knight rifles the best.
They are accurate, and easy to care for, and not overly expensive.
If you dont want to spend a huge amount, I'd suggest the Wolverine model.

50 Cal is the most popular, and therefore the easiest to find bullets and accessories for.
I also prefer Hodgdon's Triple Seven powder. Its one of the cleanest burning BP substitutes, and since BP has been declared an "explosive" many places will probably stop selling it. The new regulations dont affect the BP substitutes
http://www.hodgdon.com/tripleseven/index.php


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i realy like my New england firarms huntsman but for about 60 dollars and shipping you can turn your SB1 OR SB2 reciver into a ML on the flip side i bought mine as a ML but for about 40 and shipping i can have a shotgun barrel but because i have a SB1 reciver it can only be a shotgun not a rifle

i use 90 grains ffg 777 with a 410 buffalo bullet flat nose i shot a doe last year she droped on the spot and was done breathing by the time i could reload.

at the rage i feel the recoil hunting i feel nothing sounds like a cap gun to me but they tell me that it sounds like a cannon back in the house so i thing there is some adtrenaline involved 

i like that it breaks open , i realy like that it has a transfer bar safty , and i like that it is short mine has the 24 inch barrel then new NEFs have 26 inch barrels 

i just mounted a scope on mine nikon 2-7 yes i know the purests will say a scope on a ML i don't care. i like it and i don't have to do primmative season becasue i am in the cwd hrz. i would use a cartrige gun if there was't restriction on them in the area i hunt it is to close to the city so they say 
so it is ML and archery only (the truth is if they make it shotgun only then pistols can also be used and some guy will take a TC with a 14 inch barrel chamber d in 30-06 and use it there) but i think my ML has as good if not better range then the 12ga. just single shot


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you can get the NEF in a youth frame also 
and it is made in the USA

correction i use 410 grain hornday great plains bullets soft point/flat nose


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

we have two knight rifles and they both are exelent for deer hunting
make shure you get the 209 primer converson[makes them lite off better] :dance:


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I have two Thompson center thunderhawks... one blue/walnut and a stainless/synthetic I just bought online secondhand cheap. I like em. I had bought 4 CVA inlines a couple years back cheap and I gave em away to friends who needed em. They have had great results with them. I like the idea of the NEF but have not found one right yet. I have several traditional ML also and like em all. I also like the fifty cal. For normal deer at 100 yards or less the right " ball load" with light powder of 60-70 grain or so will recoil lightly and take any deer ya see with a decent "kill zone" hit.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

I have a CVA staghorn. Came in a kit with everything you need to start muzzleloading, it was only $80 I think. Very accurate and I really like it. It does kick some but I use 150 grains of powder but it is effective to 100 yards with only 100 so it would kick less. Just need it sight it in with the smaller load.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I picked up an Inline CVA Wolf (Made by BMI) at a pawn shop for $80, with a scope. Shoots likea dream with 80 grains of Pyrodex RS and a sabot .44 240 grain. Kicks about like a 20 gauge shotgun. Should be just the right size for you, I sold it to a friend because it was just too little for me. 
CVA used to be junk, but I was impressed with this gun.

galump


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

Thank you for all the input. I'll be checking around at the gunshops based on your recommendations.

PS Greencountrypete, I like a scope on a ML when possible too. I shot both an Inline and another blackpowder, IIRC, some sort of .30-06 , last weekend, that both had scopes mounted on them. It's much more fun for me to shoot when I can see clearly. (I'm nearsighted and wear contacts)


----------

